# Our first van



## Philipglyn (Oct 16, 2016)

[/ATTACH]

We love it and Scooby loves the bottom bunk


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 17, 2016)

Goodmorning,
Now all you have to do is Get out & Enjoy it, Don't forget the Copious Amounts of Scooby Snax that will be required.
Have fun & keep us all posted.


----------



## vampirequeen (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks lovely.  Now bite the bullet, choose somewhere to go and wildcamp.  You'll be hooked after the first night just like we were.


----------



## GinaRon (Oct 17, 2016)

Lovely van, go and enjoy and happy and safe travelling :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks a very well appointed van but I've just cricked my neck looking at the pics.


----------



## Philipglyn (Oct 17, 2016)

GinaRon said:


> Lovely van, go and enjoy and happy and safe travelling :wave:



Tell me about it


----------



## Philipglyn (Oct 17, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> Looks a very well appointed van but I've just cricked my neck looking at the pics.



Not good with tech sorry,maybe better to look lying in bed


----------



## Philipglyn (Oct 17, 2016)

vampirequeen said:


> Looks lovely.  Now bite the bullet, choose somewhere to go and wildcamp.  You'll be hooked after the first night just like we were.



We're off this sat im sure we,ll enjoy
Thank you


----------



## Private (Oct 17, 2016)

*Neck Saver*


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 17, 2016)

Private said:


> View attachment 47525View attachment 47524View attachment 47526View attachment 47527View attachment 47528View attachment 47529View attachment 47530





much better.....   nice van


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 18, 2016)

Van looks great, go enjoy


----------

